# Mt Vernon, OH - Reba Mannered Playful



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Mount Vernon, OH | Reba

I may come with a senior tag but that means that I have all the right moves. I don't jump on you and I don't chase my tail like the dog next door to me. I haven't lost my groove when it comes to playing, sitting, walking and loving. I'm the best of both worlds! Check me out!! I'm at the Knox County Animal Shelter 285 Columbus Road Mount Vernon, Ohio 740-393-6713


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump for Reba!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Cute write up on this sweet faced girl - seniors are the best!
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Still listed, and still waiting.....
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Beautiful girl! Very slightly senior.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Bump! Bump! Bump!!!!


----------

